# Paradigm Micro v3 work with Titan v2?



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

I currently have an aged Paradigm 5.1 setup and am looking to upgrade it to 9.1. My current set up is:

Fronts: Titan v2
Center: CC-170 v2
Surrounds: ADP-170 v2
Sub: PDR-12


I've been trying to find used Titan or Atom v2 for the width and rear speakers, but new Micro's V3 are easier to find and seem to be a similar match to my titans. How far off are the v3 micros from the v2's?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For this application, I would think the Micro would do fine. The Tweeter looks to be quite similar to the Titan's. Another option would be to upgrade your fronts to a larger speaker like the Monitor 7 V.2 and hopefully find a pair of Atom V.2's.

While the newer versions will be similar, it would be ideal to keep everything in the same series.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for input, Jack.

Won't the monitor 7's over power the center (cc 170)?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I wouldn't say they would overpower the Center Channel so long as they are level matched. Monitor 7's are great Speakers. Monitor 7's were my first pair of quality speakers and the start of my audio affliction. Purchased them my Freshman year in College.

If you could find Version 2's, you would have a proper timbre match as well. If available, only positives by upgrading to Monitor 7's over Titan's. Especially with music.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

It might be worth considering just biting the bullet and replacing the center: that would let you get 4 new speakers for your fronts and move your current fronts to rears (I don't think timbre matching between surroudns and rears is an issue, but I've not worked much with 7.1/9.1)


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

JerryLove said:


> It might be worth considering just biting the bullet and replacing the center: that would let you get 4 new speakers for your fronts and move your current fronts to rears (I don't think timbre matching between surroudns and rears is an issue, but I've not worked much with 7.1/9.1)


Yep. Gone down that "mental path" a few times. Then I start thinking if I'm spending that much, why don't I just upgrade everything and then start looking at Axiom an Emotiva's sites... Then I come back to the e-bay hunt for Titan/Atom v2 and start all over. :dontknow:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would honestly stick with Paradigm. Also, checkout audiogon.com for used Paradigms. These Speakers keep their resale value like none other. And with good reason, they make excellent speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

*9se MKII?*

How would 9se MKII blend with my v.2 Titans? I'm finding them more on ebay than Monitor 7 v.2? Does MkII mean v.2?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The SE MK II are from circa 1992-3. While there are not too many huge differences, there is the fact that the SE MK II uses as Soft Dome Tweeter rather than an Aluminum Tweeter. That would be the biggest difference and the age being an issue by now. Also, include Audiogon in your search as it is a very popular site for Paradigm.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just thowing in my 2 cents..


I think going with the micro's for the sides would be fine. 
If you upgrade the fronts, you should upgrade the center as well. I'm a big believer in making sure the front three speakers are as close to the same as possible.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is truly sound advice. Having the front stage be as close as possible is of the upmost importance.
With the Center Channel being the lynchpin in almost all HT Soundtracks, I completely agree that if upgrading the fronts, upgrade the center.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Java (Jun 10, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That is truly sound advice. Having the front stage be as close as possible is of the upmost importance.
> With the Center Channel being the lynchpin in almost all HT Soundtracks, I completely agree that if upgrading the fronts, upgrade the center.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Thanks JJ (and JCD),

Since the front stage is important and I don't want to do a major upgrade at this time, I believe my best bet is to find Titan/Atom v.2 for the width speakers. I already have ADP-170 v2 for the side surrounds. For rears, I will also look for Titan/Atom v.2, but it sounds like I could go with the micros, since rears aren't as important as fronts as far a matching.

Now, as far as Titan/Atom v.2. I'm having a real hard time finding "v.2". How would "v.1" (i.e., Titan or Atoms with no version number) blend with my front v.2?

Thanks all, again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
They should work fine. There is not a huge difference as there is in the now 15 year old SE Series. Especially if used for Presence Channels. I look forward to hearing your findings as I do not know many who have gone for 9.1 or using additional front speakers with specially encoded media. I realize Yamaha has used a setup like this for years, but it will be interesting with media that has been designed to use these channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

